# What causes Mac cursor to semi-freeze and jump around?



## LapTopDog (Jul 26, 2002)

Does anybody know what is happening when the computer is unresponsive, and the cursor is just jumping around? But the cursor is also unresponsive to the mouse.

This just started happening, and we have to restart the computer every time it does.

Thanks!


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hi LapTopDog - welcome to TSG. Great user name, BTW. 

Have you run a virus scan or updated it lately?


----------



## LapTopDog (Jul 26, 2002)

Yes, I was told that a virus scan was run (this is happening on my wife's computer) but that the virus scan program has not been updated since it was installed (over a year ago).

So this sounds like a virus?!


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

It's hard to say for sure if a virus has caused this problem at this point, but you'll definately want to update your virus software to start. What anti virus software are you using?

Also - which OS does your Mac use?


----------



## LapTopDog (Jul 26, 2002)

We're using Virex, and the OS is Mac OS 9.1.

Also, as we speak, we're installing and running Norton Anti-Virus, I think it's called.

But the Virex software was run and it said no viruses or trojan horses were found.


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Did you remove your McAfee Virex before installing Norton? You shouldn't have two different anti-virus programs running on one system.

If so - after you loaded Norton, did it find anything?


----------



## LapTopDog (Jul 26, 2002)

Sorry it took me so long to respond!

We never had McAffee on the MacIntosh. Just Virex, I guess.
But I think we got it figured out. The problem has not come back for several days. 

What my wife did was she ran Norton Utilities. Or I say she tried to run Norton Utilites. The people where she works told her the next day that it was a major no-no to do that. Something about running Norton Utilities 4 on Mac OS 9.1 could've majorly screwed up the hard drive for some reason. Thank God it didn't. Instead, the Norton Utilites just kept bombing the computer and was never installed.

Also, during all this, I deleted the Windows Media Player for Macs that I had downloaded about two weeks ago. Maybe that was causing a conflict of some kind.

Anyway, it seems to be okay now. Thanks for all your help!


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Don't apologize for your late response ... I was away for a few days myself. 

So glad your issue is resolved! Thanks for reporting back to let us know.

BTW ... Virex is a Mac procuct by McAfee.


----------

